# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Green power science

## ronpaulhawaii

http://www.youtube.com/user/GREENPOWERSCIENCE

pretty cool stuff

----------


## noxagol

Yeah.

----------


## rancher89

subscribed, very nice find, thanks

----------


## amy31416

Stirling engines are way cool. Nice, I wasn't familiar with Fresnel lenses--keep 'em away from the kids!

----------


## torchbearer

i want one.

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

along the same lines

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=897MdT0E88U

Homemade wind generator

----------


## Johnnybags

The new fad is concentrated lens solar cells, some are about 600 magnification on small solar cells. Heat is the issue but we are headed there. 

http://www.emcore.com/solar_photovoltaics

There is a land boom for desert land in the southwest now because all these inventions are actually ready to go. Deals have already been signed and production is ongoing or ready to start. 
Look at it like a gold rush, those who sold the picks and axes to the miners make the most money.
I think Cali has to get to 33 percent renewable energy use by 2012 or something like that. Some interesting companies.

http://www.infiniacorp.com/applicati...ean_energy.php
http://www.stirlingenergy.com/default.asp

I'd put my money on this design though.

http://www.esolar.com/solution.html

----------


## torchbearer

> The new fad is concentrated lens solar cells, some are about 600 magnification on small solar cells. Heat is the issue but we are headed there. 
> 
> http://www.emcore.com/solar_photovoltaics
> 
> There is a land boom for desert land in the southwest now because all these inventions are actually ready to go. Deals have already been signed and production is ongoing or ready to start. 
> Look at it like a gold rush, those who sold the picks and axes to the miners make the most money.
> I think Cali has to get to 33 percent renewable energy use by 2012 or something like that. Some interesting companies.
> 
> http://www.infiniacorp.com/applicati...ean_energy.php
> ...


imagine if we turned desert wastelands into energy production. that would be awesome. very little moisture in the air to obscure the light.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> imagine if we turned desert wastelands into energy production. that would be awesome. very little moisture in the air to obscure the light.


Almost seems a no-brainer... I've tinkered with and watched alt energy for years. No need for many wastelands to remain so anymore. And there is a lot of them...

Here are some of the guys who have carried the stirling engine into the 21st century - http://www.sunpower.com, it is an amazing machine.

----------


## torchbearer

> Almost seems a no-brainer... I've tinkered with and watched alt energy for years. No need for many wastelands to remain so anymore. And there is a lot of them...
> 
> Here are some of the guys who have carried the stirling engine into the 21st century - http://www.sunpower.com, it is an amazing machine.


It seems like you can generate more energy from the sterlin engine than you could from solar panels. it could really turn a turbine... very fast.
plus you can make it from cheap and plentiful materials, whereas solar panels have more expensive and rare materials.

we could buy desert land cheap.
build our energy producers cheap.
the only big expense would be getting the transformers and capacitors and running your lines to the grid.

----------


## noxagol

Sterling engines are neat, but they don't produce much power. Though, me and a friend are thinking of designing one from scratch to see what we could do with the idea.

----------


## pappy

Yeah I have been fascinated by stirlings for years. They don't produce much power unless very large or with large temperature differential. They are however, efficient.

pappy

----------


## torchbearer

> Sterling engines are neat, but they don't produce much power. Though, me and a friend are thinking of designing one from scratch to see what we could do with the idea.


if they don't have much power, many smaller engines would produce more energy than a few large ones. the more massive the structure, the more energy is eaten up in the motion of the pistons.
one lense could power hundreds of small turbines.. if not thousands. each one cranking out some wattage.

----------


## pappy

I've always thought solar-powered, rotary stirlings in series with magnetic bearings would be good.  Would have a relatively high cost though.

Here is one example of a rough do it yourself design (for noxagol).

http://www.emachineshop.com/engine

Couple of other sites of interest for DIY.

http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~khirata/
http://stirlingengine.com/
http://www.howstuffworks.com/stirling-engine.htm

pappy

----------

